
How an Under-Appreciated iOS 7 Feature Will Change the Internet - ohjeez
http://www.cultofmac.com/271225/appreciated-ios-7-feature-will-change-world/?_tmc=q6WbOJ815iItDLqjQKSZxx45RfFKRXrIa2c59gap1Z8#BZt2zmloqkSecRmT.99
======
mikestew
I think the author vastly overstates the potential. Ultramarathon trail race?
What's the effective WiFi range of an iPhone? 100 feet? So you have a
volunteer with an iPhone every 100 feet? APs running off generators?
Additionally, this doesn't add value over just calling up your local ham radio
club, which will use radios whose range is measured in miles.

Maybe there's potential for disaster areas. But again radios with transmission
power measured in watts, not milliwatts, will be more reliable. Additionally,
amateur and professional radio operators are often trained in using the radios
to communicate effectively in an emergency. We might otherwise end up being
flooded with "OMG, the firez!!1!"

That's not to say there won't be useful implementations using this framework.
I just don't think the examples listed are how it's going to "change the
Internet".

------
osxrand
Interesting feature and interesting (tho limited at the moment) app. Will be
interesting to see it mature. But I do so hate their (cult of mac) website
when viewing on an iPad. Top and bottom of the screen taken, pop ups (add this
to your springboard), and side swiping.

------
ezrameanshelp
Do users have a choice to participate in this feature? What will it do to
battery life?

